
Hellish Venus Might Have Been Habitable for Billions of Years - sevenless
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hellish-venus-might-have-been-habitable-for-billions-of-years/
======
hamilyon2
So life could have formed on venus and then transfered to earth?

